# LoVey is doing very well during breeding condition!



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I wanted to update you all on LoVey's progress through her breeding condition. She has continued to be sociable with me and has been enjoying her arial amusement park. Her poops are normal and she's eating and behaving like always. There has been no distention of her lower abdomen, nor has she shown any signs of discomfort. I feel good about the fact I've made an effort, over the years to learn about budgies and watch her closely, which enabled me to notice the change in her cere. Here xere is now almost fully tan/brown. She's just to wonderful for words!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Shortly after I brought LoVey home I took her to the regular vet in my town. Because the avian vet is an hour away, I decided to wait for spring after the snow stopped for the season.

The vet was very pleased with her health! She's 37 grams which she said was a good weight for a hen in breeding condition. She was also happy with her overall strength, her ability to navigate exceptionally while flying, her inquisitive nature, her diet (she said it was great that I started offering fresh veggies right away), and her sociable nature. She also liked her arial amusement park I made for her. I'm very happy to say that I have a very healthy little girl. The vet who saw her is qualified in exotics, but definitely knows birds very well. I'm thinking I'll have every second or third check up with the owner of the practice who is quadruple certified in avian medicine. They recomend a check up every six months for birds because they hide illnesses. I do like the regular vet in my home town. He's very gentle and what I was most impressed with was that he consulted with two avians before treating my beloved Vern, who I had to say goodbye to last Dec.

Here's a video my girl enjoying her post doctor visit salad!
Salad time!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So glad to hear the vet visit went well and LoVey is healthy and happy!

I've merged your latest two threads as the topic of both is an update with regard to LoVey's health and well-being.*


----------

